# Finger joints



## Hwdavid2 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am experimenting with finger joints on small boxes. I recently aquired a jig for that purpose that can be used on my router table or on my tablesaw with dado blades. Any comments on a preferred method?
David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hwdavid2 said:


> Any comments on a preferred method?


Yeah, be sure to practice on scrap, until you get it right.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, Finger joints or box joints? Finger joints taper while box joints are straight edged. See the difference in the photos.


----------



## Hwdavid2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Box joints


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> David, Finger joints or box joints? Finger joints taper while box joints are straight edged. See the difference in the photos.


Finger joint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Either term seems to be correct. Depends on who you ask!

David, Ibox? Either acceptable. I prefer the router table myself.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, all bit manufacturers use the definitions I provided. There is a lot of bad info posted on the web and we try to keep things straight here. 

David, the easiest method for producing box joints is with the Router Workshop jigs from Oak Park. Sadly these are no longer available; I am working on getting some built from a new source.

All the different box joint jigs work so why not try your jig on both your saw and router table to see which method you prefer?


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Rockler's "Box Joint" jig is good value for the money and Turned my expensive "Dove Tail" jig into an obsolete paper weight in the first 5 minutes of using it. Since I picked it up early last year I used it more that the I ever used the dove tail jig in 8 years.

Rockler's jig comes equipped to make 1/4", 3/8" & 1/2" Box Joints ( except for the bits. )


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Since I use an I-Box, I really have no choice, as my RT has no miter slot.
I think I would prefer using the router, but I get by with the dado set.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry Mike but I have to agree with Duane and Fine Woodworking agrees with us. I was taught that the joint you are describing is a "tapered finger joint" also called a "tapered finger splice joint".

The link I am including is to the FWW joint jig which is shown on a table saw. There are some links to other articles on the subject but some of them will only be available to online members. Both methods work. Multi-Purpose Tablesaw Jig - Fine Woodworking Interactive


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry I agree with Mike I would never walk in to a lumber yard and ask for box joint floor molding , it is called finger jointed molding ( this s my opinion and I am sticking to it)
I also agree with Richard I have Rockler's box jig work great for me


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

These type of joints existed before router bit manufacturers, yes they have standardized their names. Doesn't change the fact that what we know as box joints have also been referred to as finger joints for years! Other way around? Maybe not so much... don't know about that!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Poor David,

He asks whether to use the jig on the table saw or router table and all he gets is a discussion on semantics...

David, either method will work. Some may say the router gives a finer cut than a dado blade. There is no preferred method.


PS spelling corrected......


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

router table for me, on all my joint's , dovel tales or box, look's like the router work shop table to me , i also have the table and all the item's that go with it and all the fence's and the i belive 8" base plate with the 2 beiring for mortise . sure do miss a few item's tho del


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

You are right James
David I use the router table I am usually making small boxes so I feel up close and personal on the router table ,hope this helps


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

I have an I Box that I use for box/finger joints (whatever your preference is in the nomenclature) primarily on the table saw with a a Forrest Dado king set. But I also use my router table with an Incra Twin Linear fence system. I have also cut them on the table saw with a home made jig before I had the I Box. The main thing is to have properly machined flat and square stock to start with, plus sharp cutters and use a backing board with whichever method you choose. Do scrap setups to check your settings and make certain your stock width leaves you with full fingers on the ends of two of your four box sides. There are many variations that you can do with finger size and even spacing. The biggest thing is to practice, practice, practice on cheap material before you end up with some expensive decorative firewood due to calculation or setup errors. You will have a blast with this joint!. It is really fun to make and looks great as a finished joint.


----------

